# Palm Jumeirah



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone living on Palm Jumeirah who can comment on what its like to live there - typical stuff - amenities, traffic, expat community etc....? (Shoreline apartments...?)

Many thanks in advance as always!

Ghandi.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Traffic can be a little heavy at times, especially on weekends. - due to Atlantis.

each beach club has one or two restaurants which are nice, plus there are coffee shops, pharmacies and one or two small shops. - of course direct access to beach as well as a large communal pool which is nice. - there is also a gym.

popular with young families, and singles - also people using it for holiday homes...


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

OK thanks.

A quick question for everyone out there (maybe slightly separate to this) - how is Municipality worked out? I understand its 5% of your 'yearly lease amount' but is that 5% of the actual yearly lease amount agreed up front or 5% some random 'predicted' or 'market average' for that area?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

5% yearly lease amount. - but only if registered with RERA, if its not registered with RERA when you dont have to pay the 5% - just your normal DEWA bill.


----------

